# Need a Bonita - Navarre area...



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Guys, if any of you happen to catch a bonita on the pier between now and tomorrow night, I'd be happy to take it off you hands. I need one for a little fishing with my niece and nephew and would prefer a freshly caught one... PM me and I'll run over and pick it up pronto.:thumbsup:


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

I got a frozen one caught last week. Im in HBTS


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

DKB... pm forthcoming...:thumbsup:


----------

